# HAUNTED RADIO: notld, run for your lives, wchc, pale night, netherworld, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on a special screening of Night of the Living Dead to help raise money to restore a historic landmark from the film, Run For Your Lives, Distortions Unlimited, the West Coast Haunters Convention, Shattered FX, Pale Night Productions, the History of Netherworld, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of dvd releases, and then, we review the 1983 film, "Christine!" Also, our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with Dr. Demento's classic hit, "The Cockroach that ate Cincinnati!" All this and so much more in the February 1 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-020112.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

